# CPD success



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi evryone,
Soon after my last thread, I bought 8 CPD (Guinea Fowl Danio). The dealer said that the sexes are indistinguishable. Should I feed fine dry powder. I asked for live food. No, just hatched Artemia. Well, I did that. I did it in a 15 G tank. They had a body shape like chicken. High back, flat stomach. At first they were shy. Hiding behind plant pots. There were still 10 Dwarfrasbora with it. These ate Grindal and cyclops. The CPD did not go to the food. I gave Artemia. Which they took. Days later I saw in the distance, that they came out like a flash and took Grindal and cyclops. They ate greedily, Rasbora received no much. The abdomen was also arched, as in any other fish. They were probably not only fed properly. Dry powder. What is it? I do not know.
Although the water was not alkaline, (Rasbora who prefer 6.5) but they felt comfortable. They chased each other. About the black gravel they accepted color. I could see that the males have orange fins with a black stripe (dorsal and anal). The females have only pale orange fins without stripes. It seemed as if they spawned in the moss bundle. I replaced the moss. After 4 days in the moss were some fry. It's probably easy. In the moss ar very microlive for first feeding. I start to feed Walther-Worms. They have bellies. I'm glad. 
Regards.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That's wonderful!I believe that there is lots of "little life" in moss and other plants for fry to feed off in the beginning .It certainly seems to be the most natural of foods also.
Good luck with em!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have Java moss extra basin only full. Without fish. Old water. There are microorganisms develop. I need that for the Dwarfrasbora. Sometimes I control it with a microscope. Brachionus, Asplanchna, Epiphanes, Keratella. also fixed rotifers as Vorticella (bells), Stentor (trumpets) and protozoa as Spirostomum, Paramecium and smaller, which I can not determine.
In a handful of such moss, the tiny young fish find food a week long. Then I replace it. 
regards


----------

